# Topics > Applications > AI in commerce >  DASH, retail robotic shopping cart, Five Elements Robotics, Wall, New Jersey, USA

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - Five Elements Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Robotic shopping cart

Published on Apr 8, 2016




> DASH Retail Robotic Shopping Cart - Revolutionizing the Retail Shopping Experience.

----------


## Airicist

DASH robotic shopping cart

Published on Jun 1, 2016




> DASH is a robotic shopping cart that will change the face of shopping. Brought to you by Five Elements Robotics - Revolutionizing the Human Robot Relationship!

----------


## Airicist

Dash robotic shopping cart 2018

Published on Jan 13, 2018

----------

